
In the debate between religion and science, wonder is what the doctor ordered - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/43/heroes/a-prescription-for-awe
======
gus_massa
from the article:

> _Our tour of the Oxford University Museum helped us see the strength of a
> tradition of natural theology that enabled a generation of clerical
> naturalists to integrate their discoveries in historical geology with their
> deepest beliefs about God, nature, and humankind. In the end, it’s true,
> they failed to secure this synthesis—but only because a rising generation,
> unable to see the God of nature revealed in the rocks and fossils quite as
> clearly as their predecessors had done, aspired instead to be free from what
> they took to be the meddling influence of the clergy in matters scientific._

To be scientific the theory must be falsifiable, i.e. there must be an
experiment that you can that can prove that the theory is false.

How do you distinguish using fossils which god is the real one? Zeus or
Jupiter?

